# Probleme mac - disque dur externe MY PASSPORT ESSENTIAL



## sarounette49 (21 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir !

Je vous lance un petit apel au secours, car je suis vraiment coincée avec mon disque dur externe my passport essential et son maudit logiciel WD smartware.
J'ai acheté ce disque dur avec mon macbook (que je sais a peine utiliser !)
Le logiciel est méga compliqué et mon probléme est le suivant : comment transférer des fichiers sur ce disque dur sachant que j'ai téléchargé le manuel d'utilisation mais impossible d'en transférer, ca n'avance pas !

voila, bonne soirée a touq !


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Mars 2010)

Est vraiment utile d'avoir ce logiciel ou bien source d'ennuis ?
j'ai un passeport formaté en mac os étendu pas de soucis 
vire ce logiciel formate ton disque dur et le tour est joué


----------



## Bombigolo (21 Mars 2010)

Tu ne peux pas virer leur logiciel , simplement le désactiver :mouais:

Voir chez WD : http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/updates/?family=wdsmartwareutilities

Même apres cela , j'avais toujours des problemes avec leur disque , et l'ai échangé
contre un ancien modèle ( sans ce log ) qui fonctionne très bien .


----------



## sarounette49 (22 Mars 2010)

merci pour vos réponses, mais comment formater un disque dur  ET comment désactiver ce logiciel, ?

merci, bonne fin de journée !


----------



## SPIDEY (22 Mars 2010)

pour formater aller à
utilitaires => utilitaires de disque : formater


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

J'avais également traité ce problème ici.

A+


----------



## sarounette49 (23 Mars 2010)

bonsoir ! 
j'ai enfin réussi a faire marcher ce dd normalement, je peux dc y glisser des fichiers dedans ;
derniére question : étant donné que le logiciel wd smart ne me sert plus a rien, es ce que si je le supprime du finder ca bousillera tout ? 
voila, bonne fin de journée ç!


----------



## atostain (18 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour!!

J'ai de même un pb avec mon disque dur MyPassport . Tout marchait très bien, et j'ai transféré des données d'un PC sur mon mac, depuis, impossible d'insérer des fichiers sur mon disque dur, et par contre je peux lire les fichiers qui sont déjà présents ! 
helllllppp please !!!!!

Merci beaucoup !!!


----------

